# Aiwa NSX - R20 prende y se apaga



## Leodanf (Jul 20, 2016)

Saludes a todos!... Muy seguidamente paso a expresar mi inquietud: He recibido un equipo de sonido marca aiwa mod: nsx-r20 el cual me enciende perfectamente y al cabo de un minuto aproximadamente se apaga sin razón alguna... Intento prenderlo pero este intento resulta fallido Ppero lo curioso del caso es que se nota que trata en encender porque se escucha el suichaje que efectua el relevo de la fuente de poder... Otro detalle es que le he venido haciendo un pequeño seguimiento y me doy cuenta que al día siguiente lo enciendo nuevamente y resulta con la misma problemática... Lo estuve revisando y solamente he conseguido un diodo abierto pero el problema persiste... Si alguien tiene conocimiento espero sus respuestas....


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 20, 2016)

Protección por sobre temperatura?
Esos equipos suelen llevar un integrado tipo TDA como etapa de amplificación, fíjate que esté bien refrigerado

EDIT: Te dejo el manual de servicio por si necesitas el esquemático


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 20, 2016)

Vas a tener que medir el terminal HOLD.
● Cuando el voltaje medido en el HOLD sea de +0,6V, la falla probablemente esta en el circuito Sensor de Corriente o este esta detectando un sobre consumo o corto.
● Cuando el voltaje en el HOLD sea de +15v la falla procede del circuito sensor de
Desbalance de Voltaje AC DC DET.
● Cuando es de -0,6V la falla proviene del circuito Sensor de Temperatura
Espero te sirva Saludos y Suerte .


----------



## Leodanf (Jul 25, 2016)

Gracias a sus aportes compañeros.... A razón de ellos he realizado algunas pruebas y logre que el equipo permaneciera encendido mas tiempo, permitiéndome conocer la razón verdadera de su protección... En el terminal hotd me marca 2.8 normalmente y cuando se protege marca 3.6... Cuando me logro encender me di cuenta que la salida L suena perfectamente mientras que la salida R suena ronca...


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 25, 2016)

ya que tienes una salida que anda bien compara ,mediciones, como ser los tr las resistencias verifica los C. en este aparato son claves las r si están fuera de valor es suficiente incluso hasta se proteje.
Revisar fuente.


----------

